# P90 and .45 Super



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

It is often said that the Ruger P90 is strong enough to fire .45 Super with only a recoil spring change. Is there any truth to this?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't know for sure but I would say you would have to keep a close eye on it and have serveral different spring to test with. By the time I get to the .45cal I figure the old 230gr ball running at about 780fps is all I need. Sometimes I carry a 200gr running at abot 825fps. Both of these loads get the job done.


----------

